# Mid Bay Bridge-Destin



## FishWalton

After a year of thinking about it I finally got to fish the mid-bay bridge last Thursday with a buddy in his BassTracker. We landed 15 bluefish and lost that many or more. Didn't have the right tackle. These things will tare you up and wear you out on light speck tackle. Lost a bunch of lures.

Went back yesterday with better tackle. Landed 2, lost 2, and that was it. Last week they were in many spots along the bridge. Yesterday there were very few, but what a perfect day for a bass boat on the bay. For a few hours the water was almost slick. 

We tried casting at White Point for specks, but no luck. Trolling the bridge produced the bluefish. 

Neither one of us really knew what we were doing very much on fishing the bridge so just tried what others had told us about. It seems to work very well when the fish are there. 

Thoroughly enjoyed both trips and hope to find some specks or reds out there one day. 

I broiled a blue last night well seasoned with white wine, butter, Zatarains Seafood Seasoning, and onions. It wasn't half bad, but should have added a little garlic powder.


----------



## 20cent

Try jigging the pilings closer to the main channel with a 1/2 ounce jig head and gulp jerkshad/shrimp on an outgoing tide. Around this time last year you could catch reds non-stop on certain days.


----------



## FishWalton

Thanks 20Cent for the tip. We will try that. There was a boat there yesterday that appeared to be jigging, but we didn't see them catch anything. Only observed them for maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## F|nz

Getting ready to start fishing Mid Bay this weekend. I fish it every year after the flounder run. It is a awesome bridge this time of year. Reds, Black Drum and Sheepshead are all over the bottom in the deeper holes. Shrimp (seafood Market fresh) on a Carolina rig on the bottom will get Reds, Drums and an occasiomal Sheepshead. Fiddlers will catch them all.
I have a bass tracker 165 so I may see ya out there. Good Luck!!


----------



## knot @ Work

In the summer you can catch sheepshead there also...

Normally jigging live shrimps

:yes:


----------



## FishWalton

I need to find a place where those fiddlers live. Have heard they are good bait for sheeps, etc, but never used one. There are plenty on the bank at low tide over at Burnt Mill Creek but that's a long ways from here.


----------



## AscendAngler

I was watching the Matrix Shad video where they did well jigging at the bridge. I've been thinking about making a trip to the bridge in the next week or 2. Has anyone had any luck on the Savage Eel?


----------



## NKlamerus

AscendAngler said:


> I was watching the Matrix Shad video where they did well jigging at the bridge. I've been thinking about making a trip to the bridge in the next week or 2. Has anyone had any luck on the Savage Eel?


Lots of blues and a lost tripetrail on other artificials. 

The eel is too much IMO, although a jack would probably eat it.


----------



## KnotSure

Stock up on 2 and 3 dollar lures from the bargain bin, that will help soften the blow of lost lures. Those blues will eat just about anything you pull behind the boat.
Sounds like y'all had fun.:thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman

Try the flats early am just at daylight on Destin side of the bridge on both sides. Should find trout and reds. You should be able to roll a few tarpon in the deep holes out there this time of year as well. No good to eat but one heck of a blast to mess with.


----------



## olegator

Thanks to all for fishing tips...taking grandson out early next week for a bay day! He says he was "born to fish..."


----------

